# Nice but simple nativity scene pattern



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello friends! I pray you all had a blessed Christmas season and enjoying the new year. I have a question. I am starting early for Christmas 2014 and want to make a nativity scene set to give to about 40 families and friends. I have a pattern set but not happy with the baby Jesus in the manger pattern. I made up my own but still not happy with it. I want it simple yet nice. Any suggestions? I gotta get started will probably take all year to make them, but will be fun. Its 16 pieces but will be giving just Mary, Joeseph, baby Jesus to start; then give more pieces later. Making them out of 3/4 oak and sealed with Danish oil. Thanks!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

What kind of pattern do you want? Scroll saw, carving, relief carving or something else? Admittedly, the 'something else' type could be pretty interesting.


----------

